# Comodo/Kaspersky



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

I understand these two apps cannot work together. Does anyone have comments on this?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

That's a new one on me. Comodo is a firewall and Kaspersky is antivirus. The normal recommendation is that you don't have two anti-virus or two firewalls, but you should have one of each. Someone else may have more information.

EDIT: I've found a couple of other threads that might throw some light on the situation. First, http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/kaspersky-av-comodo-firewall-question-184945.html and this one from Kaspersky.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I have personally used Kaspersky Antivirus (not the Internet Security suite) and COMODO Firewall Pro at the same time without any problems. However this was with older versions of KAV and CFP (v6 and v2 respectively).


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

After much research on the subject there's really no purpose in my opinion to use Comodo 3 with Kaspersky 7. They just don't play well together. I understand Kaspersky 8 will be compatible but it won't be out till later this year. 

I really wanted Kaspersky so this is disheartning.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I would pick up Kaspersky Internet Security, which does come with a fairly decent firewall and "pro-active protection". It also, unlike CFP v3, doesn't bug you continually about unrecognized applications (CFP v3's "safe application" system is atrocious to update, and Defense+ is clunky at best). Tests have shown the firewall and IPS to actually be fairly good.

Addendum: As far as "Internet Security" suites go, Kaspersky Internet Security is second to none.


----------



## Robert_R (Jan 30, 2005)

ray::wink::laugh:

I'm really considering just getting the Kaspersky Internet Suite and dumping Comodo altogether.


----------

